

Don't scale: 99.999% uptime is for Wal-Mart - iamelgringo
http://37signals.com/svn/archives2/dont_scale_99999_uptime_is_for_walmart.php

======
iamelgringo
Interesting follow up here:
[http://www.25hoursaday.com/weblog/PermaLink.aspx?guid=067a2e...](http://www.25hoursaday.com/weblog/PermaLink.aspx?guid=067a2eb8-85c0-4886-b35f-f32b1a46eab9)

Even Big Co.'s like Microsoft and the GOOG have scalability issues.

------
tx
Something needs to be done about this:
[http://www.alexa.com/data/details/traffic_details/basecamphq...](http://www.alexa.com/data/details/traffic_details/basecamphq.com)

Controversial and inflammatory titles surely must bring in some buzz.

------
hello_moto
Don't scale.

Don't need a roadmap.

Don't do UML.

Don't do "X" where "X" is some Software Engineering principle.

Take shortcuts!

Seems to me that these guys don't want to do the painful and boring (but
necessary) part of developing software.

~~~
pg
No; the reason to avoid most of these things is so that you can focus on
something way more important: figuring out what the software should do.
Exploratory programming is not a mere shortcut.

------
henning
Or for people who use Erlang.

------
theoneill
This is from 2005...

~~~
thomasswift
.... and DHH wrote out his full name ... and DHH censored himself with a star
in the ole f word

